# Cheap Vintec "wine Fridges" Available During March



## dr_nailz (3/3/10)

Penfolds are running a promotion on Vintec wine fridges. I've just put in my order so don't have one yet, but the short of it is:

Buy >=6 bottles of selected Penfolds wines for >= $120, keep the receipt.
Send a form, the receipt and $150 to Penfolds.
Receive delivered a Vintec V30 SG wine fridge.
There's no scam with the wine pricing, I got 7 bottles for just under $121, you just need to check the rules about the valid labels.

So basically you get the fridge delivered + 6 bottles of good wine for ~$270.

The shop I went to had a display model. It's similar to the one [topic="41799"]in this other topic[/topic] but with an anologue temperature knob instead of the digital controller. The upside is that without the central controller shelf all the drawers are removable. I measured it up and it looks like it'll fit my 30L plastic fermentor comfortably.

The guy in the shop didn't know why they were so cheap, but he claimed it was a Fosters thing and not Vintec's doing.

The specs say the temperature goes down to 5C, which might discount it for lagering, but that might turn out to be an arbitrary limit that can be changed. If the temperature knob turns out to be unreliable I might try to hook up a temperature controller.

Just thought I'd let you guys know as it seems like a killer deal. If anyone has one already I'd be interested to hear.


----------



## Uncle Fester (3/3/10)

Just as an aside, a fridgy mate of mine recommended sticking with a compressor fridge for fermentation, because he believed the peltier device would probably struggle with the thermal mass of a full fermenter.

(having said that, 30 x 750 ml bottles = 20 litres anyway)

He doesn't discount the unit totally, he just had doubts about it's capability.

If it works efficiently though, sounds like a great way to get hold of a fermenting fridge, and half a dozen bottles of nice red to boot.

Fester Out


----------



## fraser_john (3/3/10)

Another brewer local to me uses (or used...) a peltier wine fridge to make a good pilsner and it handled the full 20litre batch ok. Granted, it was winter and the temp difference may have helped!


----------



## Batz (3/3/10)

Keep the box and packaging, if you don't like it stick it on ebay. I think you would recover your costs.

Batz


----------



## T.D. (3/3/10)

Uncle Fester said:


> Just as an aside, a fridgy mate of mine recommended sticking with a compressor fridge for fermentation, because he believed the peltier device would probably struggle with the thermal mass of a full fermenter.
> 
> (having said that, 30 x 750 ml bottles = 20 litres anyway)
> 
> ...



Yeah I use a wine fridge to ferment in. No question it doesn't have a lot of grunt, but it can easily "maintain" fermentation temps during the height of fermentation, and certainly cools things down effectively as fermentation subsides. I have done lagers etc in it with no issues. The trick is to pitch at the desired temp (something we should all be doing anyway I think), so I just put the no chill cube in the fridge the day before pitching and that works a treat. Been using this thing for years and can't fault it.

I might have a think about this deal too, looks pretty decent. Could either have a second fermentation fridge or (shock horror) use it for wine storage! :lol:


----------



## poppa joe (3/3/10)

I have a " Dome " Wine Fridge $40.00 from Garage Sale...AS NEW..
Fridge mate on it ..Cant fit bubbler ..have to use a blow off tube..
Does not seem to get any lower than 24 Deg.
Have a look at it one day..??
Any way i am happy with it...
Cheers
PJ


----------



## poppa joe (3/3/10)

My Fridge is only 700mm High ..Vintec is 875mm...

Cheers
PJ


----------



## Melthar (5/3/10)

Does anyone happen to know of places that classify as "participating liquor outlets".

There doesn't appear to be a list on the site.


----------



## jel (5/3/10)

Melthar said:


> Does anyone happen to know of places that classify as "participating liquor outlets".
> 
> There doesn't appear to be a list on the site.



From local advertisements in Adelaide:
Dan Murphys
Cellarbrations
Sip n Save (not sure if all venues)

if in doubt, call some of your locals before you make the trek


----------



## pokolbinguy (5/3/10)

If anyone buys enough wine for this deal but is not interested in the fridge I would be interested in taking your receipt off your hands so I can get the fridge.

Cheers, Pok


----------



## mrmac (6/3/10)

jel said:


> From local advertisements in Adelaide:
> Dan Murphys
> Cellarbrations
> Sip n Save (not sure if all venues)
> ...




Hi Jel

Thanks for that info. I've been in to a sip n save in town (Adelaide), and they do have a display fridge, and promotional material. I did go to 2 Dan Mupheys (Marden and St Peters) and the staff in both stores didn't know a thing about it. The prices at Dan Murpheys stores are significately better (like almost half the price). *So I was wondering*, where did you see the advertisment that suggested Dan Murpheys was a participating outlet?

I want to get the deal, but don't want to buy a whole heap of wine, and then be told it was not from a participating outlet.

Thanks for your time

Peter


----------



## motorazr (6/3/10)

Apparently Dan Murphy's isn't participating in the promotion. Was talking to the guy at Celarbrations at Flagstaff Hill and he was saying that the independant stores are the ones with the promotion but they are't allowed to advertise it. They can only have instore promos.


----------



## rendo (7/3/10)

Sorry Pok, I am in.....receipt used. 

Come on mate.....I bought a 6pack (no wait...wine) I mean, a half case of Penfolds 389 2007, just released. Its nice wine, splurge a little, get a nice wine fridge. Come on!

Adam



pokolbinguy said:


> If anyone buys enough wine for this deal but is not interested in the fridge I would be interested in taking your receipt off your hands so I can get the fridge.
> 
> Cheers, Pok


----------



## pokolbinguy (7/3/10)

rendo said:


> Sorry Pok, I am in.....receipt used.
> Come on mate.....I bought a 6pack (no wait...wine) I mean, a half case of Penfolds 389 2007, just released. Its nice wine, splurge a little, get a nice wine fridge. Come on!
> Adam



I have no problem buying the wine...but seeing I work for Penfolds I can buy the wine at staff rate cheaper that the sale price at the bottle stores. So in order for me to be able to get the wine fridge I have to pay more than my "normal" price for the wine. If I can get a receipt, score the fridge and then buy the wine at staff rates...then I'm winning big time.

Pok


----------



## rendo (7/3/10)

I C...... lucky you!

Unless of course staff arent allowed to enter, then there could be a problem! 

rendo




pokolbinguy said:


> I have no problem buying the wine...but seeing I work for Penfolds I can buy the wine at staff rate cheaper that the sale price at the bottle stores. So in order for me to be able to get the wine fridge I have to pay more than my "normal" price for the wine. If I can get a receipt, score the fridge and then buy the wine at staff rates...then I'm winning big time.
> 
> Pok


----------



## mrmac (7/3/10)

motorazr said:


> Apparently Dan Murphy's isn't participating in the promotion. Was talking to the guy at Celarbrations at Flagstaff Hill and he was saying that the independant stores are the ones with the promotion but they are't allowed to advertise it. They can only have instore promos.



Thanks motorazr. What were the wine prices like at Flagstaff Hill? 

(sorry, I know this is a little off topic.)


----------



## motorazr (7/3/10)

Dearer than Dan Murphy's. Still able to get a 6 pack for around $135.00 including 3 Bin 28's. Cellarbrations price Bin28 $29.95 DM $20.80, Celbtn 6 pack of Koonunga Hill $60.00 including a magnum or $13.99 a bottle. Celbtn Hyland shiraz 6 pack $80.00 DM doesn't have Hyland Shiraz and was told by an employee that Penfolds had stopped making it, obviously he hasn't been into a cellarbrations store. Bin 38 @DM $20.80 at Celbtn I think it was about $39.00 a bottle (not sure). All the same I ended up with 3 bottles of Bin 28 to put down and 3 bottles of Koonunga Hill to drink now, 6 good bootles of wine. 
Fair enough the prices are dearer than DM's but the trade off is a $600-$700 wine fridge for $150.00 I saw the same fridge on ebay with a starting price of $400.00.


----------



## kegpig (7/3/10)

I wouldnt waste ya time with these fridges better off to get a cheap compressor run fridge as they will not work in hot climates


----------



## jel (9/3/10)

apologies for the mention of Dan's - i was positive i saw a penfolds promotion there the other day ...

confirmation from penfolds -


> [size=-1]_
> The Penfolds Vintec promotion is run in approximately 1000 Independent retail outlets across Australia during March 2010. This does not include 1st Choice, Liquorland, Dan Murphy's, BWS, Woolworths Liquor._[/size]


----------



## Frank (9/3/10)

The promo is also running at The Ed Cellars .


----------



## dr_nailz (16/4/10)

Got my fridge today. Won't have a chance to try it for a while though; no empty bottles!


----------



## Fourstar (16/4/10)

I think aldi are currently sellign wine fridges atm for around 99 clams if anyone is interested. Unsure if they would fit a fermenter however.


----------



## dr_nailz (17/4/10)

For the record, this unit has a compressor - it is not Peltier cooled. It does have a small block at the bottom where the compressor fits into the back. My 30L fermentor fits in front of the block with a little room to spare between it and the glass. It doesn't fit on top of the block (too high), but a smaller fermentor might.

The block is 14cm back to front. The floor in front of the block is 31cm back to front. The inside roof has the control unit at the front-middle, which might kill a few cm depending on what is going in there. Inside height from block to top (bottom of control unit) is ~48cm. From floor to top is ~69cm. So the biggest cylindrical fermentor you could fit in there without modifying the insides would be around 31cm diameter, 69cm high.

If anyone wants photos or any other specs let me know.


----------



## Melthar (17/4/10)

When did you send yours off Nailz?

I sent mine in ~18th of Marchl, but haven't heard anything yet, and the money definitely hasn't left the bank account.


----------



## dr_nailz (6/5/10)

Melthar said:


> When did you send yours off Nailz?



Oops, just found this message now. Sent it off around 4th March.


----------

